# Mini Robot Sigue Linea Negra (Sí, otro más...)



## elprofetellez (May 4, 2012)

Buena tarde, en esta ocasión, les comparto un Seguidor de Linea muy básico; a pesar de que se ha tratado mucho este tema en el foro, y a pesar de que hay muy buenos aportes de los compañeros, aún es común encontrar a nuevos participantes preguntando por este tipo de aplicaciones, y bueno, cada vez tendrán más "variedad" para probar y dejar volar su imaginación para hacer adiciones y mejoras.

Bien, les dejo el Video de este (otro más), Mini Robot Seguidor de Línea Negra:






Obviamente, les comparto el esquemático para que lo realizen, le hagan cambios, le corten, le pongan, etc., vaya, para que lo adapten a su gusto.

Reciban saludos!


----------



## sjuan (May 8, 2012)

está muy bueno tu aporte y simple tu esquema. felicitaciones yo lo armaría  si tuviera tiempo pero no lo tengo, quisiera verlo reaccionando a una curva mas cerrada siempre y cuando puedas.

saludos.


----------



## elprofetellez (May 8, 2012)

Al cliente lo que pida!

Pero te adelanto que el video es de muy baja calidad.

Saludos!


----------



## kuropatula (May 9, 2012)

Muy bueno!!
Felicitaciones!


----------



## phavlo (May 9, 2012)

Muy bueno el proyecto, ademas de usar componentes comunes y la sencilles que tiene usando A.O como comparadores!


----------



## leonardo20 (May 23, 2012)

disculpa amigo me podrias explicar sobre los componentes, soy algo nuevo en esto y algunas simbologias todavía batallo :S


----------



## phavlo (May 24, 2012)

Leonardo:
mirando el diagrama de izquierda a derecha:
R1 es para el led flash, que es para adorno.
R2, R4 y CNY70 es el primer sensor reflectivo IR, lo mismo para el otro sensor R3, R5 y el otro CNY70.
VR1 ajusta el voltaje de referencia en los comparadores LM358.
L293D es el driver para manejar los motores.

El funcionamiento de los sensores es igual para los dos.
Cuando el foto transistor no recibe luz en su base esta en corte (NO conduce), por lo tanto en la salida (union entre Q2 y R4) va a tener un estado bajo "0". Cuando la luz IR del foto diodo es reflejada, ingresa a la base del foto transistor y este entra en saturacion (conduce) y en la salida va a tener un estado alto "1".

El LM358 es un doble operacional, y están configurados como Amplificador Comparador.
Si el voltaje de la entrada inversora (-) es mayor que el de la entrada NO inversora (+) en la salida del A.O vas a tener un 0, si el voltaje de la entrada No inversora (+) es mayor que el de la inversora (-) en la salida vas a tener un "1".

El L293D es un driver para motores.
En la configuración que tiene es para que los dos motores queden funcionando (avance el robot) hasta que 
en el momento de que el robot salga de la linea y el sensor lo detecte (el IR no rebota en superficies negras) el comparador (LM358) va a actuar haciendo que el driver (L293D) haga girar el motor en el sentido contrario para volver a la posicion que debe (sobre la linea negra)

PD: espero que hayas entendido algo jajaja
saludos


----------



## sjuan (Jun 1, 2012)

de verdad que está bueno este proyecto, hace un tiempo vi realizar un robot con microcontroladores, control pid, tenia 6 sensores y no andaba, a pesar que el tipo sabia programar muy bien. pero el tuyo anda perfecto y con 2 sensores y sin una sola instrucción, en verdad te felicito. saludos y ojala sigas progresando.


----------



## Justiciero24 (Jun 2, 2012)

Buen aporte amigo, reitero lo que los demas dicen, hasta ahora es uno de los esquemas mas simples que he visto y ademas con componentes sencillos de encontar y baratos.
Haber si algun dia lo armo.

Por cierto una pregunta ¿la cancion de fondo del video, de casualidad es la que sale en un comercial de Lego NXT???

Salu2,


----------



## Psyke (Jun 9, 2012)

Esta buenisimo! Sigue las lineas muy bien, y es sencillo de hacer. Sigue asi!


----------



## andreave (Mar 11, 2013)

Hola, soy nueva en esto y me entró una duda: VR1 es sólo una resistencia de 100k o es algún otro tipo de componente? Gracias


----------



## Justiciero24 (Mar 11, 2013)

No exactamente, se trata de un potenciometro de 100k.


----------



## phavlo (Mar 19, 2013)

es un potenciometro para regular la sensibilidad de los comparadores.


----------



## lucifergaby (Mar 27, 2013)

hola, yo tambien soy nuevo en esto y bueno, hare una pregunta media tonta, los cny70 deben estar juntos y en el medio no? como para que asi se de cuenta si hay un blanco o un negro? saludos y gracias por facilitar un circuito tan facil y simple


----------

